# Shrimp as bait question



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

I look so forward to this 1 week each year. I have not been surf fishing for many years, but I truly love it. There is no better way to spend the early morning watching the sun come up with friends. Every year I try to learn something new and better my skills.

I appreciate the incite you guys gave me regarding casting net techniques. I have another question for the locals. I'm just looking for some opinions.

I never used shrimp as bait before. I have always gone to fleas if we were actually able to find them on topsail and we also always used strips of fresh mullet. 

The strips of mullet always lead to spots, blues, crocker, and the occasional ray (which is just a pain. cool the first time, but after that not).

I really want to catch some different species this year and from what I'm reading (and I may be totally wrong), it seems shrimp is the way to go. 

It appears live shrimp is better than dead whole or parted shrimp.

1. Was just looking for some advice if shrimp will help lend to different species like drum or pomps.

2. Live or dead

3. If live, your go to hooking tech of them.

4. I'm assuming I can stick to my double drop loop bottom rigs.

5. I usually use long shank J hooks between sizes 4-6. Should I be looking at diff hooks to keep them on?

Again just looking for some ideas and conversation and opinions. 

Thanks,
Tight Lines,

jim


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

Fresh dead shrimp is an excellent all-purpose bait for just about anything. I don't have a lot of experience with live shrimp, but I'm sure it works well too. If you were using fleas and not catching pomps, you were extremely unlucky. Fleas are the best bait for pomps by far. Fish bite bloodworm might be second best. Small circle hooks 1/0 or 2/0 are my favorite for pomps. Small hooks and small fleas, not the huge ones. For puppy drum, finger mullet in one inch chunks on 4/0 or 5/0 circles is pretty much the standard, but shrimp is fine too, just need to rebait a little more. Good luck!


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Live shrimp is usually used inshore, targeting trout and drum, but yes almost anything will eat it. Unfortunately you will blow through a dozen live shrimp in no time at all in the surf if there are sea mullet, pinfish, croaker, spot, or any little fish. It's really not cost effective or worth the effort. I usually hook mine up through the tail in the 2nd or last joints because they're a bit harder. You can also hook him between the dark spot (brain) and the eyes, do not penetrate the dark spot or it will kill it. Some folks use little treble hooks for trout, I usually use a #2-1/0 Owner Mosquito hook depending on the size of your shrimp. If you try them live, don't use a 2 hook bottom rig. 

For what you want, fresh peeled shrimp cut into 1/2" pieces fished on the rigs you're fishing fleas on would be the best idea, and definitely fish fleas at the same time because I'd say 95%+ of the time a pompano or drum won't swim by your sand flea and then eat a piece of shrimp, plus fleas are free. 

I have had luck dragging 2-4" whole shrimp in the suds on a Carolina rig. They don't have to be live. They don't even have to be head on. You can also fish whole no head shrimp on a jighead which works great. 

For what it's worth, I often don't take real shrimp to the beach except early and late in the season when it's hard to find fleas. Shrimp Fishbite flavor works great and is a whole lot easier than taking fresh shrimp with you. I like green or orange.


----------



## pa-fisherman (Mar 16, 2009)

Are there any sand flea's on oak island.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

phillyguy said:


> Fresh dead shrimp is an excellent all-purpose bait for just about anything. I don't have a lot of experience with live shrimp, but I'm sure it works well too. If you were using fleas and not catching pomps, you were extremely unlucky. Fleas are the best bait for pomps by far. Fish bite bloodworm might be second best. Small circle hooks 1/0 or 2/0 are my favorite for pomps. Small hooks and small fleas, not the huge ones. For puppy drum, finger mullet in one inch chunks on 4/0 or 5/0 circles is pretty much the standard, but shrimp is fine too, just need to rebait a little more. Good luck!


i'll have to use fishbites cause i never have luck for fleas in topsail. last year in deleware I had buckets full, but topsail is always hard. we stay up the northern end of the island.

I have used chunks of mullet every year and never caught one. it's my go to bait cause it's easy to catch. we use chunks. take a 4 inch muller and chunk it up. like 2-3 body cuts and a head. we throw the tails away usually. always use them on double loop bottom rigs.

so my hooks I'm using are way to small then. can i use 4/0 on a drop loop rig? my loops i tie are 4 inches long separated by 12 inches. seems to work for me.

jim


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

SmoothLures said:


> Live shrimp is usually used inshore, targeting trout and drum, but yes almost anything will eat it. Unfortunately you will blow through a dozen live shrimp in no time at all in the surf if there are sea mullet, pinfish, croaker, spot, or any little fish. It's really not cost effective or worth the effort. I usually hook mine up through the tail in the 2nd or last joints because they're a bit harder. You can also hook him between the dark spot (brain) and the eyes, do not penetrate the dark spot or it will kill it. Some folks use little treble hooks for trout, I usually use a #2-1/0 Owner Mosquito hook depending on the size of your shrimp. If you try them live, don't use a 2 hook bottom rig.
> 
> For what you want, fresh peeled shrimp cut into 1/2" pieces fished on the rigs you're fishing fleas on would be the best idea, and definitely fish fleas at the same time because I'd say 95%+ of the time a pompano or drum won't swim by your sand flea and then eat a piece of shrimp, plus fleas are free.
> 
> ...


so if i tried live shrimp can i just use my fish finder rigs?

we use treble hooks at home during trout season. that way they don't get away when they go spastic when hooked. 

so fresh dead shrimp. peeled though. man last time we used them we were loosing so much bait. i can't remember if they were frozen though. so they will be more mushy.

so if i use fresh dead shrimp then bait hold hooks to hold the bait better or still circle hooks?

jim


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

thanks for the help so far!


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

SmoothLures said:


> Live shrimp is usually used inshore, targeting trout and drum, but yes almost anything will eat it. Unfortunately you will blow through a dozen live shrimp in no time at all in the surf if there are sea mullet, pinfish, croaker, spot, or any little fish. It's really not cost effective or worth the effort. I usually hook mine up through the tail in the 2nd or last joints because they're a bit harder. You can also hook him between the dark spot (brain) and the eyes, do not penetrate the dark spot or it will kill it. Some folks use little treble hooks for trout, I usually use a #2-1/0 Owner Mosquito hook depending on the size of your shrimp. If you try them live, don't use a 2 hook bottom rig.
> 
> For what you want, fresh peeled shrimp cut into 1/2" pieces fished on the rigs you're fishing fleas on would be the best idea, and definitely fish fleas at the same time because I'd say 95%+ of the time a pompano or drum won't swim by your sand flea and then eat a piece of shrimp, plus fleas are free.
> 
> ...


can i use either of these? they are both #2? or d you recommend a diff one?


----------



## Got Fish? (Dec 31, 2014)

pa said:


> Are there any sand flea's on oak island.


YES! I saw tons just last week. High tide is better than low tide currently


----------



## Starboard (Apr 23, 2008)

jimim77 said:


> so if i tried live shrimp can i just use my fish finder rigs?
> 
> we use treble hooks at home during trout season. that way they don't get away when they go spastic when hooked.
> 
> ...


I agree with FRESH shrimp but you will loose bait as fast as it hits the water if there are pinfish around. I prefer shrimp, but switch to sand flea flavor fish bites when pinfish are a pain. I used to peel my bait shrimp until many years ago my buddy asked, "Who peels the shrimp for the fish when you're not around"? Bottom line...Fish eat shrimp and they don't have the luxury of waiting around until a peeled shrimp drifts their way. They are going to eat it, peel or no peel. 

Regarding hooks - I have gone almost exclusively to Owner Mutu Light around a #4 for sea mullet and pomps. The fish hook themselves and the hook seems to hold them.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

this is just my experience from surf fishing at topsail for many years. The size and quality of my catches went way up once I stopped fishing fresh shrimp and switched to live sand fleas. I had never caught a pomp over 2 pounds until I switched to sand fleas, now we always catch at least several citations every time we go down if we put our time in and if comditions are right. I never realized how big sea mullet could get either until I switched to sand fleas. this all may be because for the size of sand flea i use for bait, the fish has to be pretty big to eat it in the first place. I would rather catch one 5 pound pompano rather than 20 one pound dinks, but that's just me. A good quality circle hook is invaluable. 

not saying I'm a great fisherman or anything. This is just my two cents.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

greg12345 said:


> this is just my experience from surf fishing at topsail for many years. The size and quality of my catches went way up once I stopped fishing fresh shrimp and switched to live sand fleas. I had never caught a pomp over 2 pounds until I switched to sand fleas, now we always catch at least several citations every time we go down if we put our time in and if comditions are right. I never realized how big sea mullet could get either until I switched to sand fleas. this all may be because for the size of sand flea i use for bait, the fish has to be pretty big to eat it in the first place. I would rather catch one 5 pound pompano rather than 20 one pound dinks, but that's just me. A good quality circle hook is invaluable.
> 
> not saying I'm a great fisherman or anything. This is just my two cents.


so if i can't find sand fleas can i use fish bite flavored ones? sometimes they are a bear to find. also when i do use them i have a horrible time keeping them on the hook. i always loose them. is their a certain hook? can i use a bait holder hook. would that help?

or just a regular circle hook?

jim


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

i read your original post, the problem is your hook IMO. use a owner mutu light circle #6. these are readily available anywhere. fishbites is fine to use for small stuff, bloodworm flavor or shrimp is best IMO.


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

greg12345 said:


> i read your original post, the problem is your hook IMO. use a owner mutu light circle #6. these are readily available anywhere. fishbites is fine to use for small stuff, bloodworm flavor or shrimp is best IMO.



ok so circle hooks vs long shank like i'm using. i do use #6 bt long shank.

so fishbites are fine for smaller stuff. 

so if I want to try for drum or something a bit bigger what should i be using hook and bait wise? is fresh dead shrimp good or do i stick with my mullet chunks and strips like I have been?

thanks!
jim


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

For slot blacks, I use #1 or #4 gold eagle claw kahle hooks, same thing for puppy drum or a 1/0 EC lazer sharp circle. Bigger drum, 7/0 circle sea or a 11/0 mustad EZ baiter circle


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

#6 Eagle Claw Long Shank j-hook haven't lost a Pomp, (or Sea mullet) black or Reds etc, YET on Sand Fleas..
As for Fresh DOA Shrimp...
Pro-Tip...
Peel & de-head, Let set on a piece of wood/Drift wood for alil bit.. It "Toughens" it up..
DO NOT use WHOLE Pieces of shrimp.. 
A "Medium" piece of shrimp should yield 4~5 pieces of "bait"... 
Use a "Carolinas Rig" Fishing the surf,, NOT a Double-bottom drop Rig..
*READ* the beach for productive "areas" Rip tide(s) likely have a "hole" on either side of a "Rip"..
MOST of the time especially in the fall,, the Fish are Right at your feet,, ie: Directly in front of you, NOT Waaaay out der..
If your NOT finding Sand Fleas/mole crabs or those lil clams,(while digging), OR if those lil birds are NOT picking at the surf & sand MOVE.. There's No forage there, and Most likely NO fish either..
Your welcome..


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Damn been registered, here almost 16 years.. WOW..


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

LEADDRAFT said:


> #6 Eagle Claw Long Shank j-hook haven't lost a Pomp, (or Sea mullet) black or Reds etc, YET on Sand Fleas..
> As for Fresh DOA Shrimp...
> Pro-Tip...
> Peel & de-head, Let set on a piece of wood/Drift wood for alil bit.. It "Toughens" it up..
> ...


so you use long shank j-hooks. that is the size i have been using.

do you use any other hooks or just those?

i have fish finders that i built and used last year more and they produced. they are 2 piece. i have a 30 lb leader for the slide swivel and weight. i then have a shock leader at the end which is like 16 inches that is 50 lb all mono. this gets uni to uni tied to my main line which is 15 lb mono

they all have 3/0 and 5/0 hooks on them. should i build some with smaller hooks like the #6 j hooks?

thanks,
jim


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

this brings up another thing i have been thinking about from reading. i do like my double bottom rigs. they are 15lb flouro. should they be heavier. if i go heavier it's hard to get the loop through the eye of the hook.

jim


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

For the Carolina rigs, use a 3oz egg with a leader of 8-16in. I like to use 20 for my double drops, 2 surgeons loops and tie the hooks on the tag ends


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

NC KingFisher said:


> For the Carolina rigs, use a 3oz egg with a leader of 8-16in. I like to use 20 for my double drops, 2 surgeons loops and tie the hooks on the tag ends


thanks man. ok i'm going switch to 20 lb from the 15 lb. i'll grab some tomorrow.

nice and easy for the carolina rig vs the fish finder. just like what we use to fish for cats back home here. not that much weight though.

thanks,

jim


----------



## surf_lander (Oct 2, 2009)

Jim, for what it's worth, I tried salting shrimp after reading the salting baits 101 post in the bible thread a couple of years+ ago and it's ever since my shrimp bait method. It's not just a shrimp bait snafu eraser, it also performs very well when optioned and at times it might be the only option available to land other bait you need for your target.

2 to 1 ratio, salt to shrimp. 

In advance of your trip, try 1.5 lbs of peeled fresh (non-frozen) shrimp and then a 3lb box of Kosher salt. I'll use a Tupperware container and layer 3/4 to 1 inch salt on bottom of container (top of pic). Then place shrimp pieces of preferred size or whole (middle of pic) and then cover in salt to the point you can't see the shrimp. Repeat layers until done. If you feel you're using too much salt, you're doing it right. Not using enough salt creates a mushy issue so reiterating 2:1 salt to shrimp ratio.

The more bait options you have the better off you'll be in your hunt. Salting shrimp in advance has erased every negative fresh shrimp bait experience I've had. I only get 1 or 2 trips to surf fish every year.

Alias ASK4Fish's salting baits post in the bible is there for good reason.

Good luck.
View attachment 40393


----------



## jimim77 (May 6, 2016)

cool man. i'm going to try that. how long will they last? do they need to be refrigerated or kept on ice then? i assume no cause i have used salted minnows before when i couldn't get live ones, but they r sealed though.

sounds easy to do though.

thanks,
jim

i ordered a bunch of owners miscitto circle and a bunch of owners mutu light. figured try a little of everything from you guys. all the info you have all shared is very appreciated. i'm still learning. i'm going to fish with 3 rods. i guess i'll try diff hooks across them and see what shakes down and go from there. i am going to use diff baits on my hi/low rigs see how that works vs the same hi and low. going to get those fish finders out again too since i have them built already vs setting up carolina rigs since similar.

jim



surf_lander said:


> Jim, for what it's worth, I tried salting shrimp after reading the salting baits 101 post in the bible thread a couple of years+ ago and it's ever since my shrimp bait method. It's not just a shrimp bait snafu eraser, it also performs very well when optioned and at times it might be the only option available to land other bait you need for your target.
> 
> 2 to 1 ratio, salt to shrimp.
> 
> ...


----------



## retired (Oct 20, 2016)

Yeap, put my salted shrimp and cut bait in the truck today. I made it last fall. Often I will use fresh bait with a piece of salted to hold it on.....


----------

